# 240sx check engine light



## niss91 (Oct 22, 2004)

I have a 91' 240sx and my check engine light always comes on. I
reset my ecs and it turned back on again after only about 30 minutes
of driving. The code is a 32, does anybody know what that means?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

code 32 is an EGR malfunction


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

what happened to my response?!


----------

